# Condor



## fat tire trader (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello,
I got a Condor Armee-Fahrad Typ Militar this week. 




 I have created a web page for the bike, you can see it here
http://www.fattiretrading.com/condor.html
Thanks,
Chris


----------

